# battery wireing



## mrlynnw (Jun 18, 2013)

O:K: I'm confused. I just bought a 1852 8n tractor . The tractor starts and runs great, but no amp gauge activity. The guy put it to me.a new 6v battey just before selling it to me. And there liys the rub that cunfusses me. It is a new batery alright but it' in negetive ground. How is this working? No other wires have been messed with. What would happen if I swicthed the battery back to positive ground. You would think that the starter would tr to run backwards but it starts and runs fine. I intend to re place all the wireing anyway but don't understand its present workings. Could any af the componets have been damaged such as the regulator and or the generator. I haven't run this tractor for any amount of time.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it is original and a 6 volt system with a generator rather than an altenator, it should be positive ground. Perhaps the lad hooked the new battery up incorrectly when he put the new one in before he sold it to you.


----------

